# ONR & Hot Water (Also, Shampoo Question)



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

Any benefit at all to using hot water with ONR?

Sure I have read that you can add a cap full on ONR to your usual shampoo mix when doing a 2BM. Is this right? Whats the benefit of that?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

You can use ONR with cold, warm or hot water. Downside of hot water is the ONR could dry quicker on the panel. This is not a problem as more ONR will remove any dried ONR. I just tend to use warm water.

ONR is also safe in a steamer.

ONR can be added to a traditional shampoo if you wish. It will add some more lubrication and soften the water a bit. The downside is the ONR will dissolve all the bubbles.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Now in summer time its pointless using hot water with ONR...but its very usefull in winter time. Not only will it keep your hands warm it will also dissolve salt easier.

Yes you can add ONR to soapy shampoo. It will add in lubrication but kill the suds faster.


----------

